# Beankung Steel Frames



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys!
I received a couple of steel shooters from Beanflip the other day. I've never shot a steel frame before, so I was very curious. They are super solid and just plain fun! I added the para cord to the one and really enjoy shooting them. He also included a bandset made of ballloons to shoot BB's. I love them. I highly recommend you folks make a deal with him to score at least one of these great shooters.








LVO


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I guess this should be in review section.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking little frames, congrats..


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

LVO said:


> I guess this should be in review section.


Done. I left a link in Homemades, which I will remove tomorrow.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

He did a nice job on those.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Glad you are enjoying them LVO.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

very professional looking, I know it took some work to make such a visually simple design.

Good for both of ya.

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice slingshots. Glad you are enjoying them.


----------

